# Funny Horse Ads



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

And here's a nice quit baby sister for you:

"We call him ” Smooth ” , his registered name is ” UgotTheWholeTownTalkin ” is a 13 year old foaled April 25 , 1997. This is a GREAT horse. You can goto the hills, work your cattle, then let your city friends and kids go for a ride on him. Take him to the pin and head or heel. You can let your kids ride in the Gymkhana . He will walk in and out quiet , and then stand with his head and feet still until its your next turn.this is a nice horse.begginer and kid safe to the most exspirenced will do it all. a baby sister or a real ranch horse or take him the arena and a top competeter in any event barrels poles sorting penning or back inthe box and rope either end he’s done it all a good athelete and a quit baby sister all in one come see him"


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Love it. Craigslist is my daily entertainment!


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

I love craigslist!!!! Today I saw an ad for an 8 y/o gelding, with 70 days of professional training, but who "only needs a little more work to be safe to ride", and "stands sort of still to saddle, but won't usually take a bit- been ridden 6 times. . .", for only $800! Umm, what exactly did the trainer DO for 70 days?!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I LOVE the first ad! LOL


----------

